
Websockets – History, concepts and open source solutions - srushtika
https://go.ably.io/websockets
======
FredNode
This is an interesting read. Would have liked to see more details on how to
build a websocket server.

~~~
srushtika
Wow! That was a super fast read :D Coincidentally, the next article will talk
about just that! Make sure to keep an eye for that link.

However, the thing to keep in mind is, your own websockets server would lack
some serious attributes such as scalability, message ordering etc unless you
have a dedicated distributed systems engineers' team working on it!

